# New HTPC (INTEL or AMD )



## Ayuclack (Feb 2, 2013)

So my current htpc is old and decided to get a new one this Mar-Apr....

Max Budget 35K 


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: HTPC -XBMC ,Games on 1080 p at Mid settings like GTA IV ,Fifa 13 ,other playable by Controller !!

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:35k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 8 Pro (MRP 12990) Already Have One !!

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:2 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:NO

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor ,Speakers,UPS,Remote

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Mar-Apr 2013

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Yes Done By Me

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Ahmedabad ,Localy and online 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Add A Wifi Card and Cabinet should be placed Horizontally !!


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2013)

Get A10-5800K + decent FM2 motherboard (A75/85 chipset) with HDMI port. Better than i3. You won't even need a discrete GPU and power consumption is also good.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 3, 2013)

AMD A10 Vs FX VS i3 Which is better in CPU Performance !!! 

Every One is telling i3!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 3, 2013)

But i3 lacks a good Performance in iGP.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> AMD A10 Vs FX VS i3 Which is better in CPU Performance !!!
> 
> Every One is telling i3!


A10 and i3 are EQUAL.

Infact, A10 is faster in multithreaded performance.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 3, 2013)

I would back ICO's suggestion of getting a amd A10 series system,
It will be better than i3 for htpc class computer.
Look no further go for amd...!


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 3, 2013)

Gona Get A Dedicated GPU like the 7750 ..... Then What Should I Get Never Gone With AMD Way !!


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 3, 2013)

Intel i3 3220 - Rs 7100
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
Corsair Value Ram 4 GB - Rs 1150
GPU - GTX 650ti - Rs 10300
HDD - 2TB Toshiba DT01ACA200 - Rs 6000
SMPS - CORSAIR SMPS-CX430V2 - Rs 2450
Cabinet - Cooler Master Elite 120 - Rs 3200

Total Rs 34,500.

You want a HTPC but you are leaning a bit too much on gaming too. Hence this config should go just fine getting you the best of both worlds.



The config will suffice your specified requirements for some (a long) time.................. to come.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 3, 2013)

Confused For CPU....


*INTEL Core i3 3220 VS AMD A10 VS AMD FX8350*


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 3, 2013)

you are comparing *fx8350 * with i3 3220 and amd a10.
only one winner that is 8350


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Confused For CPU....
> 
> 
> *INTEL Core i3 3220 VS AMD A10 VS AMD FX8350*



i3 is power saving strong single threaded processor with QUICKSYNC tech for video conversion support

A10 is processor with best IGP on this planet(good enough to play games @1600*900 med

FX 8350 is a power hungry performance monster ( a bit too much for HTPC )

I think for HTPC i3 is better suited, but you also want gaming so get A10


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 4, 2013)

Better Go With A APU Then I Think .... 

If We Compare the Best Bang for Buck For CPU Performance Then Which One Is The Winner ... My Thought  Will Be with i3!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Intel i3 3220 - Rs 7100
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
> Corsair Value Ram 4 GB - Rs 1150
> GPU - GTX 650ti - Rs 10300
> ...


+500
but HDD should be Caviar black or blue


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2013)

^ Let me try to simplify things for you;

> I3 and A10 are almost neck-to-neck in performance.
> Integrated graphics of A10 are way better than that of i3.
> That leaves you with two options- a) get an i3 + graphic card or b) get just an A10.
> if you go for option 'a' you may probably get a cheap card which will spoil your gaming experience and add to the cost too.
> if you go with option 'b' you can run all the multimedia stuff *as well as get decent gaming performance without spending more.*


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

^The GTX 650Ti  is much better than the IGP in the A10.. How will getting a GTX 650 ti spoil the gaming experience, but using IGP will not ?..
And what exactly do you mean by multimedia stuff..?? 
And look at the bright side, if he goes for intel route, atleast he has an upgrade path (even though it's insignificant, ivybridge will be obsolete by the time he upgrades)

AnandTech - Bench - CPU
Both of them are almost similar, the difference will arise when using the IGP of A10 vs a dedicated GTX 650ti

Here's another good config 

Intel Core i5-3330  11.5K
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
Corsair Value Ram 4 GB - Rs 1150
GPU - HD7770 - Rs 8K
HDD - 2TB WD Caviar Blue/Seagate Barracuda - Rs 6100
SMPS - CORSAIR SMPS-CX430V2 - Rs 2450
Cabinet -CMElite310 - Rs 1900
Total 35500

not being an intel fanboy but the i5 should destroy all FM2 based processors


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 4, 2013)

HD 7770 for 1080p gaming is not a wise choice. 
Better get an i3 or A10 and add a card like HD 7850.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah i3 + 7850 is tempting as well :S
Btw, can anyone please verify Seagate 2 TB based drives, if they have a failure rate ?.. at this point all 2TB based drives are dodgy (except maybe WD Black ones)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2013)

^ I agree that gtx650ti is way better than a10's IGP, but I never said gtx650ti is going to spoil the experience.



> if you go for option 'a' you may probably get a *cheap card* which will spoil your gaming experience and add to the cost too.



Notice the word cheap... *IF* he goes for i3 + cheap card, that will spoil the experience. GTX650ti will deferentially give some good gaming time.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 4, 2013)

@Nerevarine the Toshiba performs better than a WD blue anyday but not as good as the black.The Toshiba DT01ACA200 is a killer HDD at the moment in PPR category.



Nerevarine said:


> Intel Core i5-3330  11.5K
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
> Corsair Value Ram 4 GB - Rs 1150
> GPU - HD7770 - Rs 8K
> ...




+1 .......Looks very tempting for the price. Edit :But for that money you can also get an i5 3470. That would make your config even better.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 4, 2013)

Here the Final Config 

Intel Core i3 3220                          7200 
ASUS P8B75-V Motherboard OR MSI  6500
Corsair Value Ram 4 GB                   1200
GPU - HD7770                               8000
HDD Segate Baracuda 2TB               6500
Corsair CX430 V2                           2500
CM Elite 361                                 2300
Sony DVD  (Will Upgrade to bluray)   1000


Total----------------------------- *35200*

Is This OK or any Changes Needed


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 4, 2013)

You are wasting your Rs 2000 unnecessarily on that Asus motherboard better put that money on a better GPU like the GTX650Ti and stick with the wonderful Gigabyte.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

And replace the Sony DVD RW with an ASUS or LiteOn one.. I heard SONYs have a high failure rate !?


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^The GTX 650Ti  is much better than the IGP in the A10.. How will getting a GTX 650 ti spoil the gaming experience, but using IGP will not ?..
> And what exactly do you mean by multimedia stuff..??
> And look at the bright side, if he goes for intel route, atleast he has an upgrade path (even though it's insignificant, ivybridge will be obsolete by the time he upgrades)
> 
> ...


i5 3330........??????


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

Intel Core i5-3330 3.0 GHz Processor


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> And replace the Sony DVD RW with an ASUS or LiteOn one.. I heard SONYs have a high failure rate !?



Had For 3 Years With No Problem.... But Had Failure With 3 LG Drives



The Incinerator said:


> You are wasting your Rs 2000 unnecessarily on that Asus motherboard better put that money on a better GPU like the GTX650Ti and stick with the wonderful Gigabyte.



Gigabyte Has Poor Service >..<



*ICO any Suggestions *


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Intel Core i5-3330 3.0 GHz Processor


thanks man did not knew that there was i5 3330 cpu..


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Intel Core i5-3330 3.0 GHz Processor



Intel Core i5-3470 - Intel: Flipkart.com
This one is better for same price


----------



## Minion (Feb 4, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> AMD A10 Vs FX VS i3 Which is better in CPU Performance !!!
> 
> Every One is telling i3!



AMD A10 is better.For HTPC i5 is overkill.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ Exactly. I am not getting whether OP wants a HTPC or a Gaming PC. i3 + GTX 650 TI can never be considered as a HTPC, it is a budget gaming rig.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 4, 2013)

What Do You Suggest !!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 5, 2013)

"Games on 1080 p at Mid settings like GTA IV ,Fifa 13 ,other playable by Controller"

The question here is what do you want. If you want that as you have posted then an A10 wont go very far. But will do fine for the HTPC part. Hence the question is what do you want ? If you want both then you have to get a discreet GPU and a good one at that. Cause GTA4 at 1080p is quite taxing.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 5, 2013)

^ You want a budget gaming pc, not an HTPC, so I suggest this config:

CPU: i3 3220 (7100)
motherboard: MSI MOTHERBOARD H67MA-E35 (4690)
cabinet: I couldn't see a horizontal cabinet on md computers, but you can easily find one in local stores (1300)
GPU: ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 Ti  (10192)
KB + mouse: MICROSOFT KEYBOARD COMBO 800 WIRELESS (1248)
Optical drive: LG (1000)
HDD: WD cavier blue 2 TB (5500)
PSU: Corsair cx500v2 (3200)

Total: 34230


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 5, 2013)

Going with the A10 now ...and only htpc usage ...on 3d movies and bluray...so a10 will he good....which GPU could be hybrid crossfire with igpu???
Suggest A10 builds..and no keyboard mouse please...have ps3 bd remote for that purpose


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 5, 2013)

AMD A10-5800K Rs 8400
ASUS F2A85-M-LE MOTHERBOARD Rs 5800
G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL10 4GB X 1 Rs 1600
Corsair CX 430 V2 Rs 2560
Cooler Master Elite 361 Rs2350


----------



## vickybat (Feb 5, 2013)

*@ op*

I would suggest you to wait a bit. Amd richland apu's are just round the corner and will sport GCN graphics with even better cpu performance.
They will fit into existing FM2 motherboards. You can buy the board now if you want to but just wait for A10 6800K. It will be worth it for sure.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 5, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *@ op*
> 
> I would suggest you to wait a bit. Amd richland apu's are just round the corner and will sport GCN graphics with even better cpu performance.
> They will fit into existing FM2 motherboards. You can buy the board now if you want to but just wait for A10 6800K. It will be worth it for sure.



Till When Will Be These Released Around as I Have to buy 2 rigs one a htpc and another a budget gaming pc for my bro now..


----------



## vickybat (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ They will release on march 19th.

Report: AMD Richland APUs Will Hit Shelves March 19th


----------

